# How do you make your macaroni salad?



## tweedee (Sep 12, 2005)

I really like macaroni salad and i'm always looking for new ways of fixing it different.

I would very much appriciate all the ideas on the way you all fix yours.

Below is the way I usually fix my macaroni salad

Veggi noodles
ground turkey
onion
mushroom
black olives
celery
Mayo
salt and pepper


----------



## pdswife (Sep 12, 2005)

noodles,
mayo, mustard, salt, pepper
onions (lots)
celery
yellow and red peppers
hard boiled eggs
dill and sweet pickles
radish
mix all and chill well.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 12, 2005)

elbow mac
sweet pickle relish
hard cooked eggs
red onion
fresh chopped parsley
black olives
mayo
splash of rice wine vinegar
sometimes celery when no-ones looking 
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 12, 2005)

You can also add some crispy crumbled bacon


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 12, 2005)

[font=&quot]Mom's Macaroni Salad
[/font]


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Sep 12, 2005)

I've been making Macaroni Salad this way for years.  I got the recipe from a Home Ec. in the first school where I was a substitute teacher.

Macaroni Salad
1 pound macaroni, cooked
4 eggs, hard cooked
3 TBSP. prepared yellow mustard
1 1/2 cups sugar (I use only 1 1/4 cups)
1 cup salad dressing
1/2 cup white vinegar
1 cup evaporated milk (I usually use regular skim milk because that is what I have on hand)

Mash yolks; mix with mustard, sugar, salad dressing, vinegar, and milk.  Chop whites and add to the dressing.  Add macaroni.  Chill several hours before serving.  I usually add some shredded carrot, finely chopped celery and finely chopped onion althoughthe original recipe did not.  I've also made it with reduced fat salad dressing and sugar substitute.  It is always requested at family gatherings.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 13, 2005)

small shell mac
onion
sweet relish
mayo
sugar
pimentos
shredded cheddar
celery


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 13, 2005)

Elbow macaroni
hard boiled eggs
chopped onions
diced celery
frozen peas
shredded chedder cheese
miracle whip
sm amount of mustard
salt and pepper
diced chicken breast (optional)


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 13, 2005)

I've only tried making it once by following a recipe my mom wrote down for me years ago of how she made hers.  Unfort., mom never really measured anything and never followed a recipe exactly the same.  Her recipes usually include the words, "You could add a little of this or that or sometimes I might....." .  Well my attempt never came close to her mac salad and I'm sure I'll never experience that wonderful taste in my mouth again because no one can make mac salad or potato salad like mom could. At least I still have the memory. She'd make it and call me to come by and get some to take home......I'd get home and eat some and put the rest in the back of the fridge and not tell DH.......  She'd always say, "Now you share with John".  Ya right!


----------



## Constance (Sep 13, 2005)

J.R. is the son of one of my best friends, and has turned out to be an even better cook than his mother. This dish is one he often brings to our get-togethers, and it's sooooo good.

J.R.'s Pasta Salad

1 lb tri-color rotini, cooked & drained
1 can artichoke hearts, drained and coarsly chopped
green and/or black olives, sliced
1/2 cup chopped sweet onion
1 sweet red pepper, coarsly chopped
1 sweet green pepper, coarsly chopped
salami or pepperoni, juilienned
1 pint fresh mushrooms, sliced
1 can diced tomatoes including juice (important!)
1 packages zesty italian dressing, prepared
salt, pepper

Mix first 8 ingredients together. Add generous amount of Italian dressing, and salt & pepper to taste, remembering that the pasta will absorb a lot of seasoning. Refrigerate at least 4 hours before serving. It's actually better the next day.
Serve at room temperature. 

You may vary the ingredients as you wish: blanched frozen peas, broccoli florets, small cubes of mozzerella cheese, or tuna are all good additions.
Any substantial pasta such as shells, bow ties or penne may be substituted for the rotini.
*Note: The canned tomatoes with their juice are an important component to the recipe.


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 13, 2005)

There are some great ideas here--thanks for sharing!

Moving to the Salads forum....


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 13, 2005)

PA - there are some good ideas here - but if I make my macaroni salad any differently my mother will haunt me more than she already does!!!!  lol


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Constance*

Your macaroni salad is the winner here.  My family does not like eggs.  This is so awful to admit but when you fix other people's meals you have to please them.  Doesn't matter if I like them they don't.  Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 14, 2005)

Here is my favorite macaroni salad recipe. I bring it to alot of picnics and barbecues. 

*Macaroni Salad*

​4 cups cooked salad macaroni, cooled
1 cup finely sliced celery 
½ cup sliced green or red onion 
4 tablespoons coarsely chopped green or red bell pepper
1-4 oz. can sliced black olives
2 tablespoons finely chopped fresh parsley
1 cup mayonnaise
2 tablespoons red wine vinegar
½ teaspoon ground black pepper
Salt, to taste

Combine macaroni, celery, onion, bell pepper, olives, and parsley in large bowl. Toss to mix. In small bowl, mix the mayonnaise and vinegar together until smooth. Add to the macaroni mixture. Add black pepper and salt. Toss and mix well.Chill several hours before serving.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 14, 2005)

This may not be a traditional "macaroni" salad, and I prefer either fusili or farfalle for this salad... but it is very simple and delicious!!

Cook the pasta al dente, run it through the cold water.
Drain well.
Mix it with chopped tomatoes, FRESH mozzarella (the white & moist one, not to be confused with the shredded thing for the pizzas) cut in bite size, fresh basil leaf, drizzle over a good quality extra virgin olive oil, then salt and black pepper to taste.
Mmm, mmm, good!!


----------



## licia (Sep 14, 2005)

The one I make is about the same as Sierra's except I don't put the black olives and vinegar.  Also, I don't measure anything - just to taste.


----------



## foodaholic (Sep 14, 2005)

Made this over the weekend and it tasted pretty good.

Basically saute everything adding the cherry tomatoes
last.Add this to the cooked pasta then after it's at room temp add the cheeses and olive oil.Season to taste.
If left overnight the pasta will absorb quite a bit of the olive oil,so you may have to add a little more before serving.
Amounts are your preference.

Orecchiette,strozzapretti or penne

red onion,diced
garlic,sliced
portobella,oyster and cremini,sliced
Sundried tomato
Rapini tops
cherry tomatos,halved
grilled & charred articoke hearts,sliced
bocconcini,torn
ricotta salata,grated
extra virgin olive oil
sea salt
crack black pepper


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 16, 2005)

licia said:
			
		

> The one I make is about the same as Sierra's except I don't put the black olives and vinegar. Also, I don't measure anything - just to taste.


 
Licia, 

I don't measure anything from this recipe either.  I have made the recipe so many times I could make it with my eyes closed.  

SC


----------

